# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Παπαγεωργίου ΙΙΙ [Papageorgiou III - Ερμής Θάλασσα]

## a.molos

Δυο φωτό απο την παλιά παντοφλα της γραμμής Καβάλα-Θάσος ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ, ηοποία πλέον δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια. Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει την τύχη της και μήπως υπάρχουν φωτό απο τις Ι & ΙΙ ?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23178

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23179

----------


## Ellinis

> Δυο φωτό απο την παλιά παντοφλα της γραμμής Καβάλα-Θάσος ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ, ηοποία πλέον δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια. Υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει την τύχη της και μήπως υπάρχουν φωτό απο τις Ι & ΙΙ ?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαλύθηκε εκεί που τη φωτογράφησες, με κλασσικό ελληνικό τρόπο, δηλαδή με αργούς ρυθμούς. Mάλιστα στο equasis φαίνεται οτι είχε αλλάξει όνομα από το 2003 (στα χαρτιά προφανώς) και λεγόταν HERMES-THALASSA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

στην Καβαλα.  Δυο απομη καρτ ποσταλ που μαζεψα κατα την διαρκεια του κλεισιματος του ναυτιλια.  Νομιζω απο το Ebay.

Amfipolis 2.jpg

Amfipolis 3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκτός από τις δύο εξαιρετικές καρτ ποστάλ από την Καβάλα που παρέθεσε στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ ο _Nicholas Peppas_, να δούμε το _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ και σε άλλη μία (επίσης παράθεση του ιδίου και επίσης εξαιρετική) από _την Θάσο_.




> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαλύθηκε εκεί που τη φωτογράφησες, με κλασσικό ελληνικό τρόπο, δηλαδή με αργούς ρυθμούς. Mάλιστα στο equasis φαίνεται οτι είχε αλλάξει όνομα από το 2003 (στα χαρτιά προφανώς) και λεγόταν HERMES-THALASSA.


Το βέβαιο είναι ότι διαλύθηκε στην χώρα μας, Πέραμα ή Ελευσίνα, και μιας και αναφέρθηκε το equasis, να προσθέσουμε ότι το παρουσιάζει ως "Broken Up : (during 06/2008)". Αν όντως αληθεύει αυτή η πληροφορία, σίγουρα διαλύθηκε με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς.......

Το _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1966_ στο ναυπηγείο Χωματά στην Θεσσαλονίκη, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θ. 40_ και _ΙΜΟ 6728458_. Δραστηριοποιήθηκε βέβαια όλα του τα χρόνια στις γραμμές Καβάλας - Κεραμωτής - Θάσου. Φέρεται να μετονομάστηκε σε _ΕΡΜΗΣ - ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ_ το _2003_ (όπως έχει ήδη αναφέρει ο _Ellinis_) με ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή νηολογίου σε _Ν.Π. 11189_, και παραμονή στην Ελληνική σημαία. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν θυμόταν ο Αντώνης _(a.molos)_ πότε είχε τραβήξει τις δύο φωτό (στο πρώτο ποστ του παρόντος θέματος) που δείχνουν το πλοίο με το πρώτο του όνομα στο Πέραμα, ώστε να διαπιστώσουμε αν πράγματι το όνομα _ΕΡΜΗΣ - ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ_ το είχε πάρει μόνο "στα χαρτιά" (πράγμα βέβαια που είναι και το πιθανότερο, να μην ταξίδεψε δηλαδή καθόλου με αυτό το όνομα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του αμέσως προηγούμενου ποστ, παραθέτω στοιχεία που μου απέστειλε με email καλός μου φίλος.

_"Το έχω δει να διαλύεται στο διαλυτήριο του Μπακόπουλου στην Ελευσίνα  τον Αύγουστο του 2007. Ηταν τσαλακωμένο σε διάφορα σημεία στην αριστερή του μπάντα και έμοιαζε πολύ "κακόμοιρο". Πρέπει να το αποτελειώσανε σχετικά σύντομα πάντως...

Το "ΕΡΜΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ" πρέπει να έμεινε μόνο στα χαρτιά, αφού το πλοίο από ότι ξέρω πήγε απο τη γερμανική στην Ελευσίνα για διάλυση."_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο καρτ ποσταλ του Παπαγεωργιου ΙΙΙ (διορ0ωση απο τον Espresso Venezia)

image.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη, γνωστή καρτ ποστάλ (η πρώτη) του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας. Βέβαια δεν είναι το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ IV αλλά το _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ_.

Όσον αφορά την δεύτερη καρτ ποστάλ, ομοίως όμορφη αλλά προφανώς ανέβηκε κατά λάθος στο παρόν θέμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία καταπληκτική εικόνα, με το _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ τραβηγμένο σε καρνάγιο (!!!!!) στην παραλία του Πρίνου στη Θάσο. Το πλοίο (αν και μικρή παντόφλα) .....περισσεύει πάνω από την θάλασσα όσο και πάνω από τον κεντρικό δρόμο της παραλίας.

Από ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό.
01.jpg

----------


## naftaki

γιωργο μονο η πορτα εβγαινε λιγο πανο απο τον δρομο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε. Δεν είπα ότι κάλυπτε .....όλο το πλάτος του δρόμου και ότι τα διερχόμενα οχήματα περνάγανε....... από κάτω !!!!! Εξ άλλου φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ τον Δεκεμβριο του 2006 σε διαλυτιριο στην Ελευσινα,αυτο που ειναι απεναντι απο το λιμεναρχειο και ειχε κοψει το cityof poros θηρα του νομικου κ.α.

DSCN4120.jpg 

να ευχαριστησω τον espresso venezia για την ταυτοποιηση του πλοιου γιατι για εμενα ηταν μονο μια αγνωστη παντοφλα

----------


## Ellinis

Αν θυμάμαι καλά την είχα δει και εγώ την Παπαγεωργίου ΙΙΙ στο διαλυτήριο. Εκεί παλιότερα πρέπει να διαλύονταν και μεγαλύτερα πλοία. Θυμάμαι οτι κάπου 50-100 μέτρα από την ακτή ξεπροβάλανε από τη θάλασσα κάτι κομμάτια λαμαρίνες από το σκελετό κάποιου σκάφους που είχε μισοδιαλυθεί εκεί.

Εδώ πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο πλοίο στην Καβάλα από τη σελίδα του Μουσείου Ναυτικής Παράδοσης στο facebook:

10363771_10152803563536051_5672254464900667281_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κώστα θλιβερή μεν φωτό από το τέλος ενός πλοίου, ωστόσο καταπληκτική και μοναδική. Ο χώρος που βλέπουμε το πλοίο είναι το ναυπηγείο - διαλυτήριο Μπακόπουλου (το έχω αναφέρει σε παλαιότερο ποστ στο παρόν θέμα) στο Καλυμπάκι Ελευσίνας.

Άρη, πράγματι, στη φωτό που ανέβασες είναι το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι που δεν είχα προσέξει και το παρατήρησα μόλις σήμερα που θυμηθήκαμε το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ, είναι ότι _σε αυτήν την φωτό_ από το _1966_ στο ναυπηγείο Χωματά στην Αρετσού Θεσσαλονίκης, εκτός από το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΙΤΗΣ (τότε ΡΗΓΑΣ) διακρίνεται αριστερά και η πρύμη του _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙΙ_ (ίδιας χρονιάς κατασκευή).

----------

